# Quiver: 1 Piece vs 2 Piece



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Which is better and Why?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Personal preference.

I like mine slug over my back.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I used to just take mine off and hang it in the tree, but trying to hook it back on in the dark was a pain. I now have my quiver strapped to my backpack. I love it, its always with me and never in the way.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I normally take my off when hunting and a 1 piece is much easier to do that with


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I like having the quiver there all the time. If you ever need a second shot its so much quicker to grab it because its right there. Plus the way they usually sit on the bow it holds them on the rail of all of my climbers perfectly so i dont have to worry about it falling out of the tree. I never thought i would like one but once i tried it i never looked back. That being said i now have to use a one piece mounted on my hca speed force because there is now way to mount a two piece on this one and keep them in place. They took alot off there risers which made there bows pretty light but not enough riser for the 2 piece to lock down on.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I voted two piece because I like to remove it from my bow and hang it in the tree when hunting. In this case less is better. Less to bump branches, less to rattle and make noise, and less to be spotted by a deer when moving my bow.
<----<<<


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> I normally take my off when hunting and a 1 piece is much easier to do that with


Yep!! Not to mention putting your bow back in the case.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I prefer the 2 piece myself for a few reasons.

A. I bought a case that fit it with a quiver on.
B. I shoot a Slider site and don't want it mounted on my site holes.
C. It's consitent at all times...always on.
D. 2 piece are usually a little mroe stable and less likely to rattle around.

I tried a CAT quiver for one season...not my style.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kelly Johnson said:


> B. I shoot a Slider site and don't want it mounted on my site holes.
> .


Hmmm I was going to switch to a slider this year, now you got me wondering....


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

1 peice......allways put my quiver in the tree rate beside me so if i need another arrow its there!!!!! plus i set all my stands up so i can shoot setting down so dont want my arrows hitting my platform!!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Hmmm I was going to switch to a slider this year, now you got me wondering....


It can be done but you need spacers sometimes and the farther away from the riser the louder and more rattley it gets


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Kelly Johnson said:


> It can be done but you need spacers sometimes and the farther away from the riser the louder and more rattley it gets


wonder if I can get away with it by using this kwikee high riser mount between the riser and the sight...Worked great on my hoyt and actually moves the quiver up and away from the sight

http://www.kwikeekwiver.com/accessories.html


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I shoot a one piece quiver (octane) have it on my HHA slider sight. I remove the quiver once in the tree and hang it on my pack. I bought a extra bracket and screwed it to my pack. Once in the tree move it on there. If I choose I can leave it on my pack when walking in and out. I also have a lakwood case that lets me put my bow in te case with the quiver mounted. I don't like the quiver on when shooting becasue it tends to lead to inconsistant shoots.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I prefer the 2 piece myself for a few reasons.
> 
> A. I bought a case that fit it with a quiver on.
> B. I shoot a Slider site and don't want it mounted on my site holes.
> ...


Ditto for me on all that.



Kelly Johnson said:


> It can be done but you need spacers sometimes and the farther away from the riser the louder and more rattley it gets


Ditto on that also, plus if you ever shoot without removing the quiver, it can become a little unstable with the quiver way out like it is with an adjustable sight.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> I normally take my off when hunting and a 1 piece is much easier to do that with


 
My sentaments exactly.


----------

